# What wood is this?



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have an upcoming project to make a chest and set of wardrobes to match this 









There are two of these and have a history with them. They were a gift to a house keeper of one of the Vanderbilt family of the USA, they were made around the eighties from reclaimed wood from Ellis Island when it was refurbished. My question is what wood is it? Here is a close up of the inside of the drawers in it's natural wood: 
























I know the stain is a walnut shade but I would like to match it as closely as possible. They belonged to the sister of a friend of mine who was the said house keeper and these were a gift to her on her return to the UK for all her years of service.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee

That's a hard one , but I will say it looks like a Heins 57 wood types, Chestnut,Poplar,Plywood Veener,Oak,etc.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reclaimed_lumber

========


mailee said:


> I have an upcoming project to make a chest and set of wardrobes to match this
> 
> 
> There are two of these and have a history with them. They were a gift to a house keeper of one of the Vanderbilt family of the USA, they were made around the eighties from reclaimed wood from Ellis Island when it was refurbished. My question is what wood is it? Here is a close up of the inside of the drawers in it's natural wood:
> ...


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

I can see the oak there.. the other could be maple ? looks close..


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

My guess would be mahogany.

Jerry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm with Jerry.... Mahogany


----------

